# Anyone on the list know where to get this chair



## Kim Moses (Sep 19, 2003)

looking for a light weight aluminum sports chair one with a firm back have a good friend who has bad knees and needs one that is taller than the standard 22 inches high. I saw a couple of them at a hunt test but did not pay attention to brand . Thanks.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Are you looking for something like this?

















Lots of them on eBay...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4403114450


----------



## L Noga (Feb 24, 2005)

Kim Moses said:


> looking for a light weight aluminum sports chair one with a firm back have a good friend who has bad knees and needs one that is taller than the standard 22 inches high. I saw a couple of them at a hunt test but did not pay attention to brand . Thanks.


Cabellas.
Slumberjack Mesh Big Chair Item: IF-516405 
Price: $34.99 - $44.99 

Big: 33-1/2"T x 14"D x 18"W. 
Big Tall: 40"T x 14"D x 21"W.

Not in the catalog, found it online.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I own one of those Cabelas chairs. I needed a taller chair that made it easier to stand up with bad knees and that one fits the bill.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

I just got one for my wife to judge in a director chair from cabelas 29 for green and 34 for camo
it was in the camping book 
and is online too
David Jansma


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

Coleman.com

Dan Rice[/u]


----------

